# Belial Vamdemon vs. Twilight.



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

Who fails more?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

....... 



.......


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 11, 2011)

There is a far larger source of fail in 02 than Belial.

The only reason he sucked was because of terrible 02 Scripting.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

I say they cancel each other out. The Twilight verse's sparkles burn Belial Vamdemon to death, and his scary looks makes all of the Twilight verse shit themselves to death.


Either way, we all win.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

He was cooler than Venom.
Not as cool as vanilla Myotismon ironically.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He was cooler than Venom.
> Not as cool as vanilla Myotismon ironically.



No he wasn't cooler than VenomVamdemon.

He looked like a mutated airplane.

Best Ultimate level of Vamdemon is Neo Vamdemon.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Why are you so awful, hadomaru?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

He's certainly a lot cooler, but GranDracmon is a strong contender.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 11, 2011)

in terms of quality:

Vamdemon=NeoVamdemon>>VenomVamdemon>>>>>shit>>MLP>>>>more shit>>>>>>BelialVamdemon>>>>>>Negima & ToAru


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

Well thinking it over, i guess you're right, but i do still kinda like ol' malo


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 11, 2011)

twilight, it's existence is an insult to everything else that exists. /thread


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> in terms of quality:
> 
> Vamdemon=NeoVamdemon>>VenomVamdemon>>>>>shit>>MLP>>>>more shit>>>>>>BelialVamdemon>>>>>>Negima & ToAru




Cutemon > Negima and To Aru. What do you think?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 11, 2011)

I concur, Blade


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

Does MLP stand for My Little Pony?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Does MLP stand for My Little Pony?



Yeah it does.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

ah, then he rated it too high


----------



## Riddler (Sep 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> ah, then he rated it too high



​


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't like ponies


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

I do however like that picture


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2011)

it's funny how i don't watch MLP but i like to abuse the memes it creates.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> Cutemon > Negima and To Aru. What do you think?



No.

That's implying BelialVamdemon or MLP is better.

They're not.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't have a prob to tell the truth. Belial and MLP are worse, indeed. I know.


I just wanted to spite/troll To Aru and Negima. Again.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Belial's design hurt my eyes


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Belial's design hurt my eyes







So much more quality. SO much.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Neo and Venom are so awesome. Same for base Vamdemon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 11, 2011)

I must have been smoking, Malo's design sucks in comparison


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 11, 2011)

SOOOO much.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

Tactimon Solo's though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Neo had the best design, plus his trolling was hilarious. Vamdemon and Neovamdemon for me.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 11, 2011)

This version of him looks slightly more in tune with the original Vamdemon line than the rest.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Neo had the best design, plus his trolling was hilarious. Vamdemon and Neovamdemon for me.



Yeah. His design looks like a logical progression from Vamdemon.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

The way Neo, trolled Kiriha is so memorable and epic, btw.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 11, 2011)

Original is the best.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

That one scene alone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>02 outside Daemon and BWG.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPsADD11t0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 11, 2011)

Neo still makes for quite the contender


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That one scene alone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>02 outside Daemon and BWG.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPsADD11t0k[/YOUTUBE]




Kiriha, was almost ready to cry like a little bitch. His expression.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Neo's laugh  watching him laugh at Kirihara was even more awesome.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you expect? He's GF Starscream.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Neo's troll laugh of course was the best.


But i have to say, that Kiriha at least has improved as a character. In comparison with his early version in the series. (generally)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, Kirihara became decent. I really think they should have given Dark Knightmon Neo's seiyu, he would make GF Starscream proud.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

DK having the voice of the Galaxy Force Starscream, would like having StarScream for real back.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 11, 2011)

Or have DarkKnightmon be voiced by Norio Wakamoto.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2011)

Bagramon=Master Galvatron
DK= Super Starscream

Backstabbing each other is all part of the bonding experience of being brothers.


----------

